# Illmenseer Mountainbike Challenge



## martinos (20. Juni 2012)

Servus,

der ein oder andere kennt die Gegend rund um Illmensee vielleicht schon vom Highlander oder vom Lightweight Uphill.

Dieses Jahr startet zum ersten Mal die Illmenseer MTB-Challenge.

Weitere Details unter http://www.sv-illmensee.de/content/information-zum-rennen

Für die, die Illmensee (noch) nicht kennen: Das liegt ca. 30 KM nördlich von Friedrichshafen, zwischen Pfullendorf und Ravensburg (Landkreis Sigmaringen)

Vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen.

Grüße


----------



## martinos (28. Juni 2012)

Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mal noch ein Höhenprofil und nen GPS-Track verlinken. Der Kurs ist recht digital, entweder hoch oder runter - die Pulsuhr kann man getrost zu Hause lassen.

Falls jemand die Runde vorab mal abfahren möchte, dann einfach melden. Für genügend Bier mach ich fast alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosmopolli (4. Juli 2012)

Hört sich gut an und ist eben garnicht weit weg von mir


----------



## martinos (9. Juli 2012)

Cosmopolli schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an und ist eben garnicht weit weg von mir


 
wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Juli 2012)

Hi martinos


Sind bei der 15 Km Runde auch Singletrails dabei ? Wenn ja wieviel Km so ca. ?

Wieviele Höhenmeter hat der längste Einzel-Anstieg bei der 15 Km Runde ?


Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker



martinos schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der ein oder andere kennt die Gegend rund um Illmensee vielleicht schon vom Highlander oder vom Lightweight Uphill.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinos (17. Juli 2012)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Sind bei der 15 Km Runde auch Singletrails dabei ? Wenn ja wieviel Km so ca. ?
> 
> Wieviele Höhenmeter hat der längste Einzel-Anstieg bei der 15 Km Runde ?


 
Hi Schwarzwaldbiker,

der Singletrailanteil ist marginal, der Großteil ist Feldweg oder Straße. Es gibt allerdings ein schönes fornderndes Singletrail-Uphillstück (evtl. sogar zwei, da muss ich nochmal nachfragen), dass allerdings vermutlich erst auf der 2. Runde gefahren wird - die Staugefahr wäre direkt nach dem Start viel zu hoch. Dann gibts noch eine kurze interessante Passage abwärts im Wald, die vor kurzem vom Vollernter in Schuß gebracht wurde - wenns nass ist, dann könnte das interessant werden.

Auf der 15KM-Runde ist vermutlich kein Anstieg länger als 75 HM, das kann ich jetzt allerdings nur aus dem Gefühl heraus sagen. Ich fahr die Strecke in den nächsten Tagen mal, dann kann ich ein Höhenprofil einstellen und vielleicht ein kurzes Video der interessanten Stellen.

Da man ständig rund um den Illmensee fährt, hat man während der Fahrt schöne Ausblicke auf den See, was einen vergessen lässt, dass die nächste Rampe einem den Puls wieder gnadenlos hochjagt. Aber dafür machen wir das ja und haben Spaß dran. 

Übrigens: ich bin nicht vom Orgateam des MTB-Events, deshalb spreche ich natürlich nicht für die Organisatoren


----------



## martinos (17. Juli 2012)

übrigens: laut lokaler Presse wird unter den 120 ersten Anmeldern ein hochwertiges MTB verlost!

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...Radrennen-fuer-Jedermaenner;art372561,5595446


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Juli 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Hi Schwarzwaldbiker,
> 
> der Singletrailanteil ist marginal, der Großteil ist Feldweg oder Straße.



Ahja ok. 



> Es gibt allerdings ein schönes fornderndes Singletrail-Uphillstück (evtl. sogar zwei, da muss ich nochmal nachfragen),


Also des klingt gut ! 



> dass allerdings vermutlich erst auf der 2. Runde gefahren wird - die Staugefahr wäre direkt nach dem Start viel zu hoch. Dann gibts noch eine kurze interessante Passage abwärts im Wald, die vor kurzem vom Vollernter in Schuß gebracht wurde - wenns nass ist, dann könnte das interessant werden.


 


> Auf der 15KM-Runde ist vermutlich kein Anstieg länger als 75 HM, das kann ich jetzt allerdings nur aus dem Gefühl heraus sagen. Ich fahr die Strecke in den nächsten Tagen mal, dann kann ich ein Höhenprofil einstellen und vielleicht ein kurzes Video der interessanten Stellen.



Ahja ein Höhenprofil wäre genial! Und ein Video wäre noch cooler. 



> Da man ständig rund um den Illmensee fährt, hat man während der Fahrt schöne Ausblicke auf den See, was einen vergessen lässt, dass die nächste Rampe einem den Puls wieder gnadenlos hochjagt. Aber dafür machen wir das ja und haben Spaß dran.



Des mit den Ausblicken klingt auch gut. 
Jap so ists - auch die steilen hochpulsigen Rampen sind auf spezielle Art schön. 



> Übrigens: ich bin nicht vom Orgateam des MTB-Events, deshalb spreche ich natürlich nicht für die Organisatoren


Ok. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## martinos (30. August 2012)

offizielle Streckenbefahrung laut Homepage: *http://www.sv-illmensee.de/content/streckenplan*


Sonntag 02.09 und 09.09.2012 um 10:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt ist immer an der Drei Seen Halle in Illmensee 

oder alternativ jederzeit mit mir


----------



## martinos (30. August 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings ein schönes fornderndes Singletrail-Uphillstück (evtl. sogar zwei, da muss ich nochmal nachfragen), dass allerdings vermutlich erst auf der 2. Runde gefahren wird - die Staugefahr wäre direkt nach dem Start viel zu hoch. Dann gibts noch eine kurze interessante Passage abwärts im Wald, die vor kurzem vom Vollernter in Schuß gebracht wurde - wenns nass ist, dann könnte das interessant werden.


 
Muss mich korrigieren: das Singletrail-Uphillstück, das ich meinte wird so nicht gefahren. Aber auf der 2. Runde gibts ein Stück direkt am Freibad hoch, das ist technisch zwar nicht wild, aber trotzdem recht ordentlich.


----------



## martinos (5. September 2012)

hier der inoffizielle GPS-Track zur Challenge: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vxmnmsvnflniocfv

Sollte eigentlich passen, aber für die Richtigkeit übernehme ich keine Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (5. September 2012)

für alle, die vorab einen Eindruck von der Strecke bekommen wollen: http://youtu.be/unNZQsmpjOo


----------



## Apollo Creed (10. September 2012)

Hmm, ähnelt doch sehr der Highlander-Strecke. Nur dieses Schlammloch wird nicht mehr gefahren. 
Bist Du da diese Woche nochmal trainieren? Dann würde ich mir das auch nochmal anschauen und überlegen... 

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse: super Video!


----------



## martinos (10. September 2012)

Apollo Creed schrieb:


> Hmm, ähnelt doch sehr der Highlander-Strecke. Nur dieses Schlammloch wird nicht mehr gefahren.
> Bist Du da diese Woche nochmal trainieren? Dann würde ich mir das auch nochmal anschauen und überlegen...


 
Hi Apollo, die Ähnlichkeit mit der Highlander-Strecke ist schon da, aber man fährt halt nicht bis ganz auf den Höchsten hoch und dadurch die Charakteristik der Strecke ganz anders - und ja, das Schlammloch feht, das ist aber auch kein Fehler Eigentlich hab ich die Strecke diese Woche nicht mehr auf dem Plan (am Mittwoch soll ja der Winter vorübergehend kommen ), aber am Freitag spätnachmittags könnten wir drüber reden, falls ich rechtzeitig aus der Firma komme.

Aber wenn du die Highlander-Strecke kennst, dann ist eigentlich nur die Vollernter-Abfahrt und die Schweinerampe am Schlangenweg interessant. Kannst es dir ja überlegen und mir bei Interesse Bescheid geben (falls das Wetter halbwegs passt).


----------



## martinos (12. September 2012)

Jungs und Mädels, outet euch doch mal. Es scheinen sich schon diverse Mitfahrer aus dem IBC-Forum angemeldet zu haben, wer von euch ist dabei?


----------



## Apollo Creed (12. September 2012)

Jo moin, ich bins nicht. Fahre entweder das CC-Rennen vom Rothaus Tälercup oder den Surm. 

*verdammt, jetzt hab ich mich als heimlicher Rennradfahrer geoutet*


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. September 2012)

Apollo Creed schrieb:


> Jo moin, ich bins nicht. Fahre entweder das CC-Rennen vom Rothaus Tälercup oder den Surm.
> 
> *verdammt, jetzt hab ich mich als heimlicher Rennradfahrer geoutet*



das ist aber ne Woche vorher...weil den SURM fahr ich auch...

JOE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (21. September 2012)

Na, die Rückmeldequalität lässt doch stark zu wünschen übrig. Da es allerdings über 160 Starter schon via Voranmeldung sind und ich mit einigen via PM in Kontakt bin freue ich mich schon auf das morgige Regenrennen mit euch - vielleicht können wir ja ein paar Takte wechseln.

Die Vorhersage ist alles andere als gut, aber die letzten Tage hat sich die Wettervorhersage oftmals mehrmals täglich ganz extrem geändert. Vielleicht haben wir ja noch Glück und die Sonne scheint (man kann ja mal träumen).

Haut rein


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. September 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Na, die Rückmeldequalität lässt doch stark zu wünschen übrig. Da es allerdings über 160 Starter schon via Voranmeldung sind und ich mit einigen via PM in Kontakt bin freue ich mich schon auf das morgige Regenrennen mit euch - vielleicht können wir ja ein paar Takte wechseln.
> 
> Die Vorhersage ist alles andere als gut, aber die letzten Tage hat sich die Wettervorhersage oftmals mehrmals täglich ganz extrem geändert. Vielleicht haben wir ja noch Glück und die Sonne scheint (man kann ja mal träumen).
> 
> Haut rein



Ich bin angemeldet,werde aber bei der Wettervorhersage nicht starten,weil ich erkältet bin...

JOE


----------



## Tundra HT (22. September 2012)

Ich war bei der Schlammschlacht dabei!!!
Erste Runde lief super, danach hab ich voll abgekackt. Ansonsten fand ich es aber super, nächstes Jahr weiß ich ja was auf mich zukommt und werde vorbereitet sein


----------



## cluso (23. September 2012)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> ]Ich war bei der Schlammschlacht dabei!!![/B]
> Erste Runde lief super, danach hab ich voll abgekackt. Ansonsten fand ich es aber super, nächstes Jahr weiß ich ja was auf mich zukommt und werde vorbereitet sein



Dito, Schlammschlacht trifft es ziemlich gut.

Aber irgendwie hats auch Spaß gemacht. 

Wie war der Spruch gestern haben: "Ich habe für Reinigung von mir, des Rades und der Klamotten länger gebraucht wie fürs eigentliche Rennen".


----------



## martinos (23. September 2012)

Leute, das war gestern der Hit. Alle, die in Albstadt beim ABM mitgefahren sind, haben das Gefühl dieses Jahr schon mal erlebt, an welchen Stellen man beim Mountainbiken überall dreckig werden kann.

Die eigentlich recht einfache Strecke wurde durch den nach 5 Minuten einsetzenden Starkregen inklusive den Fahrern nochmals ordentlich durchweicht, was natürlich extrem schade war, da die Strecke entgegen sämtlichen Wetterberichten morgens keinen Tropfen Regen gesehen hat (aber in der Nacht hat es schon ordentlich geschüttet).

Der Schlußwiesenweg war ja auf dem Plan nicht drauf und eine gelungene Überraschung - habe auf der ersten Runde fast den Streckenposten umgemäht, da ich damit nicht gerechnet habe.

Das war ein klasse Event und durch das Wetter schon beim ersten Mal legendär und unvergesslich. Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.

Den Track bei GPSies werde ich wieder rausnehmen (entsprechend der Bitte des Veranstalters, die Strecke zu schonen). Video vom Event kommt noch, das dauert aber noch.

Grüße, Martinos


----------



## martinos (22. November 2012)

sodele, das Video vom Event ist auch online. Nicht wundern, da gehts ganz schön schmutzig zu: http://youtu.be/NIOdq2FZbhs


----------



## Tundra HT (23. November 2012)

hier ist noch ein sehr treffendes Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7VKygGSDRA"]MTB Illmensee 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Lg Jan


----------



## martinos (27. November 2012)

die Aufnahmen vom "Dreckloch" ab 5:30 sind ja genial. Ich find das klasse, wie da alle runtereiern.


----------



## martinos (12. März 2013)

neues Jahr, neues Rennen - laut Homepage steht der Termin:
*4. März 2013*
*Die 2. Auflage der MTB Challenge Illmensee findet am 21. September 2013 statt. Die Anmeldung wird in Kürze freigeschaltet. *


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. April 2013)

Hi martinos


Cool zusammengestelltes Video und gute Musik. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



martinos schrieb:


> sodele, das Video vom Event ist auch online. Nicht wundern, da gehts ganz schön schmutzig zu: http://youtu.be/NIOdq2FZbhs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (3. Mai 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Cool zusammengestelltes Video und gute Musik.


 
Dankeschön.

Anmeldung für 2013 ist ab sofort offen: http://www.sv-illmensee.de/content/mtb-challenge

Bing gespannt, ob es wieder so ne Schlacht wie letztes Jahr wird


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Mai 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Dankeschön.



Bitte. 



> Anmeldung für 2013 ist ab sofort offen: http://www.sv-illmensee.de/content/mtb-challenge







> Bing gespannt, ob es wieder so ne Schlacht wie letztes Jahr wird



Tja mal schauen  - wäre genial wenns richtig staubtrocken wäre. 
Hoffen wir des Beste. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## martinos (2. April 2014)

die 3. Illmenseer MTB-Challenge findet am Samstag, 20.09.14 statt. Weitere Infos unter http://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/Informationen . Ich bin gerne für ne Proberunde zu haben 

Anmeldung ist momentan noch nicht offen - ich geb Bescheid sobald die aufmacht.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. April 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> die 3. Illmenseer MTB-Challenge findet am Samstag, 20.09.14 statt. Weitere Infos unter http://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/Informationen . Ich bin gerne für ne Proberunde zu haben
> 
> Anmeldung ist momentan noch nicht offen - ich geb Bescheid sobald die aufmacht.



Hi martinos


Ich bin wahrscheinlich diesmal auch wieder dabei.  Die Strecke gehört zu meinen Lieblingsrennen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## martinos (3. April 2014)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi martinos
> 
> 
> Ich bin wahrscheinlich diesmal auch wieder dabei.  Die Strecke gehört zu meinen Lieblingsrennen.
> ...



super, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht. Ich hab letztes Jahr die Kurzdistanz gemacht - das war schön entspannt und man konnte bei nem Bierchen den Langdistanzlern zuschauen, wie die sich den 1. Hang hochquälen!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. April 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> super, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht.







> Ich hab letztes Jahr die Kurzdistanz gemacht -



Gut. 



> das war schön entspannt und man konnte bei nem Bierchen den Langdistanzlern zuschauen, wie die sich den 1. Hang hochquälen!



Hehe das ist nicht schlecht. 

Ich habe kurz vor der Halle bei der scharfen Kurve noch eine Weile zugeschaut. 

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter heuer wieder so genial wie in 2013. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## martinos (4. April 2014)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter heuer wieder so genial wie in 2013.



Wetter wird bestimmt wieder super - oder so ne Schlammschlacht wie im ersten Jahr!!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. April 2014)

Hi Martinos


Naja eine Schlammschlacht wäre net so toll  - aber wahrscheinlich würde es mich trotzdem nicht vom mitfahren abhalten. Obwohl ich 157 Km Anfahrt habe. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## m7cha (7. April 2014)

Proberunde wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (27. Mai 2014)

Anmeldung für den 20. September 2014 ist jetzt offen - weitere Infos unter http://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/mtb-challenge


----------



## Cherry (12. Juli 2014)

Huhu 
Dieses Jahr fahre ich evtl. mit  Steht das Angebot mit der Proberunde noch?  Ich bin eh oft in der Richtung unterwegs, da könnte man das mal super verbinden


----------



## martinos (21. Juli 2014)

Cherry schrieb:


> Huhu
> Dieses Jahr fahre ich evtl. mit  Steht das Angebot mit der Proberunde noch?  Ich bin eh oft in der Richtung unterwegs, da könnte man das mal super verbinden



ja klar, wenn wir es zeitlich hinbekommen, dann gerne. Einfach per PM melden.

Sobald die offiziellen Testrunden terminlich stehen, werde ich die auch hier veröffentlichen, vielleicht passt sogar einer dieser Termine


----------



## martinos (18. August 2014)

sodele, Testfahrten sind raus (http://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/news)

*Testfahrten*
Am Sonntag 07.09.14 um 11:00 Uhr und am Donnerstag 11.09.14 um 18:30 Uhr könnt ihr die Strecke testen.
Treffpunkt ist bei beiden Terminen die Drei-Seen-Halle in Illmensee.


----------



## martinos (25. August 2014)

Facebook-Seite zur Veranstaltung: https://www.facebook.com/MTBChallengeIllmensee


----------



## Cherry (10. September 2014)

TipTop, danke für die Daten! Ich bin in dem Fall am Donnerstag dabei und da wird dann auch geschaut, welche Distanz ich fahr. Angemeldet bin ich ja noch nicht, muss ich dann halt vor Ort machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (12. September 2014)

Cherry schrieb:


> TipTop, danke für die Daten! Ich bin in dem Fall am Donnerstag dabei und da wird dann auch geschaut, welche Distanz ich fahr. Angemeldet bin ich ja noch nicht, muss ich dann halt vor Ort machen.



Anmeldeschluss ist morgen, Samstag, 23:59 Uhr. Macht Sinn wenn du dich bis dahin anmeldest - Tagesmeldung am Veranstaltungstag kostet 5 EUR Aufpreis.

Wie war die Probefahrt gestern? Hat ja pünktlich zum Start angefangen zu schütten, oder?


----------



## Cherry (13. September 2014)

Danke für die Erinnerung! Ich bin jetzt auch für die Kurzdistanz angemeldet, vllt. fahr ich aber auch die Große. Dann muss ich halt noch ummelden... 
Die Probefahrt war ganz gut, bei dem kleinen Tobelstück muss man aufpassen, wenn es nass ist.
Wir waren gerade am Einstieg zur Strecke und dann gings los... Wenigstens hats nicht richtig angefangen, zu gewittern! Gerade bei den Wiesen musste man enorm aufpassen, dass man nicht zu schnell kommt, sonst hätts einen gelegt. Wenn der Wetterbericht so bleibt, dann haben wir aber gutes Wetter am WE!  

Seid ihr noch trocken heimgekommen?


----------



## cluso (20. September 2014)

So Rennen rum, wer ist schlussendlich dann mitgefahren?

Schade das so wenig Starter dabei waren...

...und so fit kann ich gar nicht werden damit mir diese steile Ding im Wald "Spaß" macht..


----------



## Cherry (20. September 2014)

Ich bin mitgefahren, aber ich fand nicht, dass es wenige Starter waren. Viele hatten halt nen Platten (ich weiß allein von vier + ein Defekt in der Langdistanz).
Asko und martinos waren auch dabei.

Ja, oben gab es eine Verpflegungsstation, das Wasser ist aber eher zum Beine kühlen verwendet worden 
Aber den Buckel dreimal? Nein, danke - Spaß sieht anders aus, da hast schon recht!

Wer bist du, wenn ich fragen darf, bzw. was für ein Bike fährst du?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. September 2014)

hab dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal mitgemacht...den Namen Saubuckel hat das Teil zurecht...war gottfroh die kleine Runde gewählt zu haben...ansonsten ordentliche Anzahl an Teilnehmern und sehr spaßig...nur sollt ich doch mehr trainieren für sowas


----------



## martinos (22. Juni 2015)

Am 19. September 2015 ist es wieder soweit, 4. MTB-Challenge Illlmensee

Details und Anmeldung unter http://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/4-mtb-challenge-2015

Für die Fratzenbuch-Interessierten: www.facebook.com/MTBChallengeIllmensee


----------



## Cherry (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martinos,
Danke für die Info! Ich fahr dieses Jahr wieder mit  
Du auch? Wer fährt sonst noch mit?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Juni 2015)

Hi Cherry


Trotz der knapp 160 Km Anfahrt werde ich zu 98% Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder mitfahren. 
Beim 1. und 2. Mal war ich dabei. 
Beim 1. Mal ists richtig gut gelaufen bei der 15 Km Strecke  - beim 2. Mal war ich weniger fit aber war trotzdem cool. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich leider einen grippalen Infekt. (*grr*  )


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Cherry schrieb:


> Hallo Martinos,
> Danke für die Info! Ich fahr dieses Jahr wieder mit
> Du auch? Wer fährt sonst noch mit?


----------



## martinos (23. Juni 2015)

Cherry schrieb:


> Hallo Martinos,
> Danke für die Info! Ich fahr dieses Jahr wieder mit
> Du auch? Wer fährt sonst noch mit?



Ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit, hab ja Heimvorteil.


----------



## martinos (13. Juli 2015)

*Testfahrten*

Am Sonntag 06.09.15 um 11:00 Uhr und am Donnerstag 10.09.15 um 18:30 Uhr könnt ihr die Strecke testen.

Treffpunkt ist bei beiden Terminen die Drei-Seen-Halle in Illmensee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherry (16. August 2015)

Man ich ärger mich gerade richtig. Wollte unbedingt wieder mitfahren aber das wird nichts. Saß seit Anfang Juni nicht mehr auf dem Rad (war über 2 Monate krank(geschrieben)), jetzt fang ich langsam wieder an, aber bis zum Start komme ich konditionstechnisch sicher nicht in eine annehmbare Form. Sollte mich laut Arzt auch noch schonen.
Ich hoffe es kommt anders und ich fahre doch mit - aber das ist wohl eine utopische Annahme 

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## martinos (18. August 2015)

Kurzdistanz geht (fast) immer, im Zweifelsfall halt etwas Gas weg und nur zum Spaß mitradeln.


----------



## martinos (17. September 2015)

dran denken: Samstag ist die Challenge. Vor-Ort-Anmeldung ist kein Problem (für beide Distanzen). Strecke ist verhältnismäßig trocken, Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist ebenfalls trocken. Falls es heute Abend / morgen früh nicht zu stark regnet bleibt die Streck top!!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. September 2015)

martinos schrieb:


> dran denken: Samstag ist die Challenge. Vor-Ort-Anmeldung ist kein Problem (für beide Distanzen). Strecke ist verhältnismäßig trocken, Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist ebenfalls trocken. Falls es heute Abend / morgen früh nicht zu stark regnet bleibt die Streck top!!!



Hi Martinos


Leider konnte ich aus Zeitgründen gestern nicht mitfahren. Hoffentlich klappts in 2016. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## martinos (21. September 2015)

Nettes Filmchen vom Rennen: https://vimeo.com/svenhennauer/illmensee2015

Der Wettergott war uns wieder sehr positiv gesonnen!


----------



## martinos (19. August 2016)

in 4 Wochen ist es wieder soweit:
die 5. MTB Challenge Illmensee findet am 17.09.16 statt.

*Hauptpreis für Gesamtsiegerin und Gesamtsieger (45 km)*

Übernachtungen mit Frühstück im Aktivhotel Santalucia (Gardasee Torbole) und Übernachtungen mit Vollpension im Hotel Montafoner Hof (Vorarlberg)

Weitere Infos unter http://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/news


----------



## Asko2709 (16. September 2016)

Denke morgen wird's matschig
Toll auch dass meine Federgabel gemeint hat seit Mittwoch streiken zu müssen.
Morgen muss ich ein kleineres Leihrad fahren, dabei freue ich mich eigentlich auf das Rennen weil ich letztes Jahr nicht konnte....
Also wenns morgen nicht arg schüttet bin ich dabei.


----------



## martinos (19. September 2016)

... der Wettergott hat es mal wieder gut gemeint. Über Nacht hat es kaum geregnet und ne Stunde vor Rennbeginn kam ja sogar die Sonne raus - entgegen sämtlichen Wetterberichten, die allesamt den Weltuntergang propagiert haben.


----------



## habibabua (29. September 2016)

Hey ihr illmenseer,
schönes rennen habt ihr da gemacht. die anfahrt hat sich gelohnt. gute stimmung, gute, schnelle strecke. grüsse aus orsenhausen!
gruss christian

www.mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (6. Oktober 2016)

habibabua schrieb:


> Hey ihr illmenseer,
> schönes rennen habt ihr da gemacht. die anfahrt hat sich gelohnt. gute stimmung, gute, schnelle strecke. grüsse aus orsenhausen!
> gruss christian
> 
> www.mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com



geb ich gerne an die Kollegen weiter.

Die Veranstaltung wird von der Fußballabteilung (die teilweise auch MTBler sind) veranstaltet, weshalb die MTB-Abteilung fast geschlossen am Event mitfahren kann.


----------



## martinos (29. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit: die Anmeldung für 2017 ist inzwischen offen.

Gute Nachricht: der Sauberg wurde neu eingekiest - der ist jetzt bestimmt mindestens 5 Sekunden schneller!


----------



## Cherry (4. August 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was ich da gerade getan habe, aber ich habe mich angemeldet - für die Hauptstrecke[emoji32] Heißt ab jetzt rauf aufs Rad, trainieren! 
Dann sicher ich mir schonmal 15sek durch den "neuen" Sauberg, der Rest kommt durch äh Training oder so[emoji1] 
Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## LuttiX (1. September 2017)

Ich habe mich mal für die Kurzdistanz angemeldet... Wird mein erstes MTB Rennen  War neulich kurz im See und habe mir anschliessend den Freibadstich angesehen... hoppla ?!  
wenns Wetter halbwegs passt, bin ich am 3.9. zur Streckenbesichtigung dabei. Aber so wie das aktuell regnet?


----------



## martinos (4. September 2017)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal für die Kurzdistanz angemeldet... Wird mein erstes MTB Rennen  War neulich kurz im See und habe mir anschliessend den Freibadstich angesehen... hoppla ?!
> wenns Wetter halbwegs passt, bin ich am 3.9. zur Streckenbesichtigung dabei. Aber so wie das aktuell regnet?



Regen wird total überbewertet. Die Strecke ist bis auf die Tobelabfahrt relativ regenunemfindlich.

Der Freibadstich wurde teilweise verbreitert / ausgeastet, weil dort jemand Holz geschlagen hat. Das ist jetzt recht unproblematisch / breit im Vergleich zu früher. Das entlastet diese Engstelle enorm, insbesondere bei der stauanfälligen Kurzdistanz.

Warst du gestern bei der Testfahrt dabei?


----------



## LuttiX (4. September 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> Regen wird total überbewertet. Die Strecke ist bis auf die Tobelabfahrt relativ regenunemfindlich.
> 
> Der Freibadstich wurde teilweise verbreitert / ausgeastet, weil dort jemand Holz geschlagen hat. Das ist jetzt recht unproblematisch / breit im Vergleich zu früher. Das entlastet diese Engstelle enorm, insbesondere bei der stauanfälligen Kurzdistanz.
> 
> Warst du gestern bei der Testfahrt dabei?



ich war gestern nicht dabei. War stattdessen hier in der Umgebung Markdorf/Meersburg unterwegs. Hoffe das es am kommenden Donnerstag klappt. Unter der Woche wird ggf. zeitlich eng. Aber ich will die Strecke unbedingt 1x, 2x noch fahren, damit ich sehe was da auf mich zu kommt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. September 2017)

Hi Martinos




martinos schrieb:


> Der Freibadstich wurde teilweise verbreitert / ausgeastet, weil dort jemand Holz geschlagen hat. Das ist jetzt recht unproblematisch / breit im Vergleich zu früher. Das entlastet diese Engstelle enorm, insbesondere bei der stauanfälligen Kurzdistanz.



Ahja - das ist ein gewisser Vorteil im Race - fahre zu 95% Whsl. die Kurzstrecke mit. 

Gibt es irgendwelche Streckenverlaufsänderungen im Vergleich zu 2013 ? 
(In 2014-2016 konnte ich wegen 2 mal Urlaubsüberschneidung und 1 mal grippalem Infekt leider nicht mitfahren, 2012 war ich dabei.  )



Grüße und Thx. 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. September 2017)

Hi LuttiX




LuttiX schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal für die Kurzdistanz angemeldet... Wird mein erstes MTB Rennen



Ist meiner Meinung nach eine Superstrecke fürs erste Race. Nicht zu lang und doch interessant.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## martinos (14. September 2017)

Die Strecke ist identisch zu den Vorjahren.

Wetterbericht für Samstag ist OK, zwar keine 20 Grad, aber sehr geringe Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Das Portal zur Voranmeldung ist heute noch auf, also gerne noch voranmelden, denn am Samstag kostet es 5 EUR mehr Startgebühr!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. September 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist identisch zu den Vorjahren.



Ahja, das ist cool ! 



> Wetterbericht für Samstag ist OK, zwar keine 20 Grad, aber sehr geringe Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.



Ja, es sieht nicht schlecht aus - und lieber 15° als z.B. 30° 



> Das Portal zur Voranmeldung ist heute noch auf, also gerne noch voranmelden, denn am Samstag kostet es 5 EUR mehr Startgebühr!




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (15. September 2017)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi LuttiX
> 
> Ist meiner Meinung nach eine Superstrecke fürs erste Race. Nicht zu lang und doch interessant.
> 
> ...



Ja, finde ich auch. Hat mir bei der Testfahrt am 07.09. richtig Spaß gemacht. Der Freibadstich ist  gut zu fahren. Richtig zäh ist jedoch der Saubuckel - das zieht sich elendig... Wenn man das 3x in der Langdistanz fahren darf... Ooohhh jeeee... ;-)

Wetter wird wohl auch prima. Kann also losgehen!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. September 2017)

Hi LuttiX




LuttiX schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch. Hat mir bei der Testfahrt am 07.09. richtig Spaß gemacht.



 Ahja - das ist ideal dass du sie jetzt schon kennst. 

Als ich 2012 das erste Mal in Illmensee mitgefahren bin, habe ich die Strecke leider noch nicht gekannt und die letzten 2 Km hat es richtig stark geregnet. Zum einen hätte ich aus beruflichen Gründen beim Testfahren aber keine Zeit gehabt, und außerdem wohne ich leider 157 Km entfernt.  



> Der Freibadstich ist  gut zu fahren.



Super. 



> Richtig zäh ist jedoch der Saubuckel - das zieht sich elendig... Wenn man das 3x in der Langdistanz fahren darf... Ooohhh jeeee... ;-)



Welcher war das nochmal ? Der ca. 18% steile Schotteranstieg der ziemlich geradeaus führt ? Und später kommt ein Wiesenwegstück ? Vorm Buckel gehts leicht bergab auf Schotter und neben der Strecke im Wald verläuft gegen Ende der Abfahrt parellel eine Straße ? 

Oder war der Saubuckel woanders ?

Wie ist eigentlich die etwas breitere Harvester/ Erdtrailabfahrt im Wald im ersten Drittel der Strecke zu fahren ? Ists dort arg ausgeschwemmt ?



> Wetter wird wohl auch prima. Kann also losgehen!



Ja, kühl aber wohl trocken, und kaum Wind. 



Grüße und Danke. 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (17. September 2017)

Wetter war ja prima und insgesamt perfekt organisiert. Tolles Rennen!!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2017)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Wetter war ja prima und insgesamt perfekt organisiert. Tolles Rennen!!!




Hi Lutti X 


Ja, das Wetter und die Temperatur waren absolut perfekt zum Rennen fahren und gut organisiert ist die Challenge auch.  Und die Strecke gefällt mir eh sehr gut. 

War dein Rennverlauf gut ? 

Bei mir wars, obwohl ich bei der Anfahrt wegen 2 Umleitungen mit langen Staus sowie noch 2 Baustellen nur 20 Min. vorm Start angekommen, mich nur 1 Km warmfahren konnte, und ganz hinten im Startblock gestanden bin, für meine Verhältnisse recht ok. 

Wäre ich, wie geplant, ca. 1,25 Std. vorm Start angekommen, so hätte ich mich 10-15 Km warmgefahren, und wäre ca. in die Blockmitte gestanden.

Ich habe fest vor in 2018 wieder mitzufahren. 

Nach meinem Zieleinlauf habe ich mit einer Verwandtin noch ca. 1,5 Std. bei der Langstrecke zugeschaut. 

Danach haben wir auf dem Heimweg noch bei den Damen Eilte, sowie Herren Elite XC-Races der MTB-Bundesliga in Titisee-Neustadt zugeschaut. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (17. September 2017)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Lutti X
> 
> 
> War dein Rennverlauf gut ?
> ...



Hi Schwarzwaldbiker, habe mich mit einem Kollegen, welcher die Langdistanz fuhr, gut warm gefahren und bin dann so schätzungsweise im vorderen Drittel des Starts gestanden. Lief wirklich ganz gut. Die Trail Abfahrt durch den Tobel war kurz etwas brenzlig, weil glatt und schmierig. Den Saubuckel habe ich ruhig angehen lassen. Andere die die Strecke nicht kannten sind an mir vorbei gezogen. Im letzten Teil des Buckels habe ich die wieder kassiert ;-) Wenn der Diesel mal läuft ;-) Schlussendlich wurde ich P43. 

Wie liefs bei Dir?   

Ich freu mich schon wieder aufs nächste Jahr.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2017)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Hi Schwarzwaldbiker, habe mich mit einem Kollegen, welcher die Langdistanz fuhr, gut warm gefahren und bin dann so schätzungsweise im vorderen Drittel des Starts gestanden.



Aha, da liefs bei dir vom Warmfahren her viel besser als bei mir, und im ersten Drittel stehen ist auch gut. 



> Lief wirklich ganz gut. Die Trail Abfahrt durch den Tobel war kurz etwas brenzlig, weil glatt und schmierig.



Tja da runter hatte ich einen jungen Biker vor mir, der sehr langsam gefahren ist, aber Überholen wäre zu happig gewesen. Naja nicht so schlimm. 



> Den Saubuckel habe ich ruhig angehen lassen. Andere die die Strecke nicht kannten sind an mir vorbei gezogen. Im letzten Teil des Buckels habe ich die wieder kassiert ;-)



Tjaa.. den Saubuckel hatte ich nicht so langgestreckt in Erinnerung - habe gemeint, dass es nur ca. 50-100 m mit um 10% sind, bevor die 16-17% Steigung gegen Schluss kommen.  Mehr als 8-9 Km/h gingen bei den 16-17% bei mir dann nichtmehr. 

Cool, dass du die anderen wieder kassieren konntest weil sie sich vorher verbolzt hatten.  Hast taktisch schön eingeteilt dann. 



> Wenn der Diesel mal läuft ;-) Schlussendlich wurde ich P43.
> 
> Wie liefs bei Dir?



Ui P43 - da ists bei dir recht gut gelaufen.  



> Ich freu mich schon wieder aufs nächste Jahr.



Jap volle Zustimmung.

Ich schreib dir gleich noch eine PN. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2017)

Sorry - war doppelt !


----------



## martinos (22. Juni 2018)

15.09.18 ist die nächste Challenge. Voranmeldung ist geöffnet.


----------



## martinos (11. September 2018)

Die Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist gut, 20 Grad und Sonne, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 5 %

Wer ist am Start?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. September 2018)

martinos schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist gut, 20 Grad und Sonne, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 5 %
> 
> Wer ist am Start?



Hi Martinos


Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bin ich am Start, aber ganz sicher ist es noch nicht. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (12. September 2018)

Bin auch dabei !


----------



## Rotwild85 (13. September 2018)

Bin auch dabei! Hoffe mal das es heute Nacht und Freitag nicht so viel Regnet am Illmensee


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. September 2018)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei! Hoffe mal das es heute Nacht und Freitag nicht so viel Regnet am Illmensee



Super, dass du auch dabei bist. 

Ja, ich hoffe auch, dass es dort nicht soviel regnet wie hier.


----------



## martinos (14. September 2018)

Gestern hat es geregnet, aber die Wettervorhersage für heute sagt absolut trockenes Wetter voraus. Da die Strecke ohnehin nicht sonderlich regenempfindlich ist und der Regen durch den trockenen Boden weggesaugt wird sehe ich da wenig Probleme für Samstag!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. September 2018)

martinos schrieb:


> Gestern hat es geregnet, aber die Wettervorhersage für heute sagt absolut trockenes Wetter voraus. Da die Strecke ohnehin nicht sonderlich regenempfindlich ist und der Regen durch den trockenen Boden weggesaugt wird sehe ich da wenig Probleme für Samstag!



Ja, es wäre renntechnisch super wenn es heute Nachmittag keine Schauer mehr geben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (15. August 2019)

14.09.19 ist es wieder soweit!!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. August 2019)

martinos schrieb:


> 14.09.19 ist es wieder soweit!!!



Hi Martinos


Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich mitfahre. Sind halt leider(!) gesamt 315 Km Reise fürs Race, was schon einiges ist. 

Evtl. fahre ich stattdessen eine Woche vorher hier im Schwarzwald in 50 Km Entfernung bei einem Race mit, bei dem ich schon 3 Jahre nichtmehr war. Ist aber noch nicht sicher. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LuttiX (25. August 2019)

martinos schrieb:


> 14.09.19 ist es wieder soweit!!!



Logisch, wieder dabei ;-)


----------



## LuttiX (2. September 2021)

Dieses Jahr gibts wieder das kleine aber feine MTB Event in Illmensee ->






						News/Berichte | SV Illmensee
					






					www.sv-illmensee.de
				




Tolle Strecke, tolle Orga - Geheimtipp !  ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. September 2021)

Hi LuttiX


Ja, ich habe mich auch schon für die 15 Km angemeldet. 
Ich verbinde das ganze mit einem 2 Tage Aufenthalt in der Nähe. 



Viele Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



LuttiX schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr gibts wieder das kleine aber feine MTB Event in Illmensee ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuttiX (9. September 2021)

War gerade in Illmensee und habe mir u. A. den Saubuckel sowie den Bereich am Illmensee Freibad angeschaut.

Saubuckel zu Fuss ist wirklich lustig, vor allem mit dem Hintergedanken, dass man da mit dem MTB hoch "knallen" darf ;-) 2019 war der gelbe Schotter noch sehr lose. Mittlerweile alles sehr fest und komprimiert, leicht feucht..  rollt bestimmt mega - nahezu ideal 

Bereich Freibad Waldstück, Uphill. Bauarbeiten an der Asphaltstrasse, Richtung Waldstück + kurz davor. Ob da freie Fahrt ist bis übernächstes Wo-Ende? Ansonsten geht das Waldstück sicherlich problemlos, im letzten Stück fliesst noch ein Bächle und es ist hier und da etwas matschig. 

Ich freu mich...  15km allout und zur Belohnung Weizenbier und Currywurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (9. September 2021)

Hallo Leute  Bin erstmal auch dabei mit 3 Runden um in 360° zu filmen wenns Wetter mitmacht.
Sonntag erst mal filmen beim SBM in Furtwangen. Soll angeblich nicht regnen.

Albstadt bin ich am abgesagten Tag mit Bekannten gefahren. Es ging sogar den Schnabel runter. Knochentrocken. Video gibts unter Johannes Hohmann bei YT zu sehen.

Hoffe es wird was mit SBMara und Illmensee

Filmt noch jemand mit einer GoPro?

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Laktathunter (12. September 2021)

Hi Jungs, wie schätzt ihr die 3 Runden im Vergleich zum heutigen SBM ein (42km Strecke/45km)?

Danke für die Ii nfo


----------



## JHDVi (12. September 2021)

ja bin mal gespannt. Habe heute das Feld von hinten aufgerollt als letzter Starter.
Denk mal die Abfahrten sind kürzer und die 12 Anstiege sind zehrender.
Wetter soll wieder besser werden zum WE


----------



## JHDVi (15. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen 
Gestern bin ich es einigermaßen gemütlich, wenn man davon überhaupt spechen kann die 3 Runden auf dem Ergo gefahren, und es war viel zu warm im Zimmer.
War nach 90 Min schon total kaputt. Was Wärme ausmacht. Nach knapp 2:10 im Ziel wurde es mir schwarz vor Augen weil ich Volldampf ins Ziel gesprintet bin.

Welches soll der Saubuckel denn sein. Ist das da wo ich auf dem Bild bin??
Der Erste hat knapp 14% und kurz mal 16, und der Vorletzte auch nur 13,6%.  Ist für mich alles gleich.
Da ist der ABM in Albstadt schon was anderes.

In der 3. Runde habe ich meinen elektronischen Gegner überrundet.


----------



## Laktathunter (15. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Gestern bin ich es einigermaßen gemütlich, wenn man davon überhaupt spechen kann die 3 Runden auf dem Ergo gefahren, und es war viel zu warm im Zimmer.
> War nach 90 Min schon total kaputt. Was Wärme ausmacht. Nach knapp 2:10 im Ziel wurde es mir schwarz vor Augen weil ich Volldampf ins Ziel gesprintet bin.
> 
> ...


im Streckenvideo auf Facebook wird von einem kurzen und langen Saubuckel gesprochen.


----------



## LuttiX (15. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> im Streckenvideo auf Facebook wird von einem kurzen und langen Saubuckel gesprochen.


Der Saubuckel ist zirka 400-500m lang und wird zum Ende hin sehr steil. Und ja es gibt eigentlich zwei Saubuckel  Der erste Kurze Saubuckel ist nach Illwangen, etwas Teerstück aufwärts, danach folgt der kurze Saubuckel. Anschliessend gehts einen Waldweg bergab bis man  scharf links in den Wald abbiegt. Dort beginnt für mich der eigentliche "Saubuckel". Zuerst alles sehr harmlos, mit ein paar Prozent schlängelt sich der breite Waldweg nach oben (lädt ein zum Tempo machen, aber vorsicht ->), kurze Rampe und dann kommt ES... man sieht das ENDE gaaaanz weit oben  Psychologisch auf der Kurzdistanz bereits "ooohjee", bei der Langdistanz ist das richtig gruselig und kostet Körner ohne Ende  Achso und nach Saubuckel 1, 2 wartet dann noch ne herrliche Asphaltrampe und ein Stück Wiese gehts auch noch hoch...  Zum ende ein laaanger Zielsprint... 

Die Strecke hat was!

Lt. meiner Strava Aufzeichnung aus 2019 hat Saubuckel 1 etwa ±19% / Saubuckel 2 ±22% an der steillsten Stelle.


----------



## JHDVi (15. September 2021)

Dann musst Du erst mal den Stoneman oder ChiemgauKing in Gold also in einem Tag fahren. StonemanGold habe ich schon und CK hat mir diese Jahr einen Strick durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Da gehts Kilometerweise mit 16-24% hoch!!!
Warten wirs mal ab in Albstadt hat es gerade in Strömen geregnet und morgen solls auch nicht besser werden.
Habt Ihr Eure Bilder schon angesehen/bestellt?


----------



## LuttiX (15. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Eure Bilder schon angesehen/bestellt?


Ja/Nein, sehe mich jeden Morgen im Spiegel 😁


----------



## Laktathunter (15. September 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Der Saubuckel ist zirka 400-500m lang und wird zum Ende hin sehr steil. Und ja es gibt eigentlich zwei Saubuckel  Der erste Kurze Saubuckel ist nach Illwangen, etwas Teerstück aufwärts, danach folgt der kurze Saubuckel. Anschliessend gehts einen Waldweg bergab bis man  scharf links in den Wald abbiegt. Dort beginnt für mich der eigentliche "Saubuckel". Zuerst alles sehr harmlos, mit ein paar Prozent schlängelt sich der breite Waldweg nach oben (lädt ein zum Tempo machen, aber vorsicht ->), kurze Rampe und dann kommt ES... man sieht das ENDE gaaaanz weit oben  Psychologisch auf der Kurzdistanz bereits "ooohjee", bei der Langdistanz ist das richtig gruselig und kostet Körner ohne Ende  Achso und nach Saubuckel 1, 2 wartet dann noch ne herrliche Asphaltrampe und ein Stück Wiese gehts auch noch hoch...  Zum ende ein laaanger Zielsprint...
> 
> Die Strecke hat was!
> 
> Lt. meiner Strava Aufzeichnung aus 2019 hat Saubuckel 1 etwa ±19% / Saubuckel 2 ±22% an der steillsten Stelle.


Ich hab ja 3 Runden um mich einzugrooven


----------



## JHDVi (16. September 2021)

Hoffe es schüttet nicht heute so weiter. Matsch mag ich gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (16. September 2021)

Wenns morgen trocken ist sollte es maximal feucht bis teigig werden.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2021)

Hi 



LuttiX schrieb:


> Der Saubuckel ist zirka 400-500m lang und wird zum Ende hin sehr steil. Und ja es gibt eigentlich zwei Saubuckel  Der erste Kurze Saubuckel ist nach Illwangen, etwas Teerstück aufwärts, danach folgt der kurze Saubuckel. Anschliessend gehts einen Waldweg bergab bis man  scharf links in den Wald abbiegt. Dort beginnt für mich der eigentliche "Saubuckel". Zuerst alles sehr harmlos, mit ein paar Prozent schlängelt sich der breite Waldweg nach oben (lädt ein zum Tempo machen, aber vorsicht ->),



Jam, da passe ich diesmal auf jeden Fall auf, dass ich in den harmlosen Anfangsteil nicht zu! schnell reinfahre.  



LuttiX schrieb:


> kurze Rampe und dann kommt ES... man sieht das ENDE gaaaanz weit oben  Psychologisch auf der Kurzdistanz bereits "ooohjee", bei der Langdistanz ist das richtig gruselig und kostet Körner ohne Ende  Achso und nach Saubuckel 1, 2 wartet dann noch ne herrliche Asphaltrampe



Ja, die Asphaltrampe kann man jenachdem auch unterschätzen.  



LuttiX schrieb:


> und ein Stück Wiese gehts auch noch hoch...  Zum ende ein laaanger Zielsprint...



Ja, der lange Zielsprint ist eine Art "kurze Variante" des Bahnstreckensprints in Furtwangen.  
Am Schluss ein paar scharfe Kurven.



LuttiX schrieb:


> Die Strecke hat was!
> 
> Lt. meiner Strava Aufzeichnung aus 2019 hat Saubuckel 1 etwa ±19% / Saubuckel 2 ±22% an der steillsten Stelle.



Ganz ähnlich hat mein Bikecomputer ein paar Jahre davor auch angezeigt. 

Hier gabs gestern und vorgestern 33 Liter/m² an Regen ! 
Hoffentlich gabs bei Illmensee nicht soviel, sonst wirds teils recht matschig. Vor allem in der Abfahrt vor dem Flachstück vorm ersten Saubuckel. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (17. September 2021)

Da hier scheinbar einige den schwarzen Gürtel in Streckenanalyse haben, wo lasse ich mir am besten die 2. Trinkflasche reichen. Start -Ziel wird vom Speed her denke ich hoch sein?


----------



## LuttiX (17. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Da hier scheinbar einige den schwarzen Gürtel in Streckenanalyse haben, wo lasse ich mir am besten die 2. Trinkflasche reichen. Start -Ziel wird vom Speed her denke ich hoch sein?


 Nach Start/Ziel bzw. am Freibad bevor es den Waldweg hoch geht. Dort werden als häufig Flaschen gewechselt.


----------



## LuttiX (17. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gabs bei Illmensee nicht soviel, sonst wirds teils recht matschig. Vor allem in der Abfahrt vor dem Flachstück vorm ersten Saubuckel.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker


 Strecke ist gut zu fahren. Dieser Downhill-Trail Richtung Zeltplatz soll etwas matschig sein.


----------



## JHDVi (17. September 2021)

was ziehst Du morgen an? Lieber etwas frieren am Anfang. Vielleicht fahre ich nur Teamshirt und kurze Armlinge oder Windjacke?


----------



## Rotwild85 (17. September 2021)

Wenn die wettervorhersagen einigermaßen passen kann man da morgen gut kurz kurz fahren.
Auf der Strecke musst ja eh permanent Vollgas fahren da wird es einem nicht kalt.


----------



## LuttiX (17. September 2021)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> Wenn die wettervorhersagen einigermaßen passen kann man da morgen gut kurz kurz fahren.
> Auf der Strecke musst ja eh permanent Vollgas fahren da wird es einem nicht kalt.


Genau, soll richtig schönes Wetter werden. ±20°C und jede Menge Sonne. Herrlich! Kurz-Kurz ist angesagt ;-)


----------



## Rotwild85 (18. September 2021)

War wieder wie immer ein richtig cooles Event. Richtig hart, aber trotzdem sehr cool zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (18. September 2021)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> War wieder wie immer ein richtig cooles Event. Richtig hart, aber trotzdem sehr cool zum fahren



Absolut! Hast gut durchgezogen ;-) Wahnsinn wie das Hauptfeld auseinander war...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. September 2021)

Hi Rotwild85



Rotwild85 schrieb:


> War wieder wie immer ein richtig cooles Event. Richtig hart, aber trotzdem sehr cool zum fahren



Ja, genauso sehe ich es auch. 

In der 3. Runde habe ich 30 Min. lang bei den Kurven zwischen Startbereich und Freibad zugeschaut.


----------



## LuttiX (18. September 2021)

Und der Kameramann hat das Feld von hinten aufgerollt... oder ;-)


----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2021)

Welch ein traumhafter Tag dort, wir sind noch am Frühstücken im Womo bei der Halle. Der Kurs war aber mörderisch. Tolles Rennen


----------



## cluso (19. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Welch ein traumhafter Tag dort, wir sind noch am Frühstücken im Womo bei der Halle. Der Kurs war aber mörderisch. Tolles Rennen



Wetter war geil, die Strecke ist halt einfach fies...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. September 2021)

Hi Laktathunter


Ah, ihr macht dort einige Tage Urlaub ? Auch eine gute Idee 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Welch ein traumhafter Tag dort, wir sind noch am Frühstücken im Womo bei der Halle. Der Kurs war aber mörderisch. Tolles Rennen



Ja, die 15er (und wohl auch die 45er) ist eigentlich von der Intensität, und vom Fitnesslevel der Teilnehmenden her fast wie ein XC-Race - man muß dauernd Vollgas fahren und kann sich Null erholen - auch nicht bergab und auf den Flachstücken. 

Eine 16 Km XC-Strecke eines Races in der Schweiz, bei dem ich vor 5 Wochen mitgefahren bin, war auch nicht soviel heftiger vom konditionellen Anspruch her gesehen. Technisch jedoch schon deutlich anspruchsvoller. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. September 2021)

Hi JHDVi



JHDVi schrieb:


> Dann musst Du erst mal den Stoneman oder ChiemgauKing in Gold also in einem Tag fahren. StonemanGold habe ich schon und CK hat mir diese Jahr einen Strick durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> Da gehts Kilometerweise mit 16-24% hoch!!!



Das ist vermutlich so ähnlich wie der Schotteranstieg der 117 Km/ 3200 Hm Strecke des Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathons in Kirchzarten, und zwar im Bereich Altglashütten auf die Farnwitte hoch, oder ? 
Dort fahre ich hin und wieder mal, wenn ich heftige Steigungen trainieren will.



JHDVi schrieb:


> Warten wirs mal ab in Albstadt hat es gerade in Strömen geregnet und morgen solls auch nicht besser werden.
> Habt Ihr Eure Bilder schon angesehen/bestellt?



Ja, die Bilder habe ich schon angeschaut - auch Deine und die vom LuttiX, sowie von einigen anderen. 

Habe dich übrigens gestern 2 Mal gesehen, aber beim 1. Mal nicht erkannt, und beim 2. Mal wars aus gewisser Entfernung.
Meine Fotos habe ich zwar noch nicht bestellt, mache ich aber jetzt gleich noch. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi JHDVi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo finde ich denn die Bilder?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die Bilder?



Auf:

www.Sportograf.de


Grüße


----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Auf:
> 
> www.Sportograf.de
> 
> ...





Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Auf:
> 
> www.Sportograf.de
> 
> ...


War ich jetzt schon. 2 Mal finde aber das Event nicht🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> War ich jetzt schon. 2 Mal finde aber das Event nicht🤔🤔🤔



Scrolle einfach runter bis ganz unten - und dann steht in der Mitte "mehr" - dann findet du es


----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2021)

Also irgendwie scheint ihr ein anderes Internet zu haben. Weder übers Scrollen noch über die Suche finde ich irgendwelche Fotos vom gestrigen Rennen.

Wäre dankbar wenn jemand einfach den Link hier postet damit ich meine eigene Unfähigkeit kaschieren kann


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Also irgendwie scheint ihr ein anderes Internet zu haben. Weder übers Scrollen noch über die Suche finde ich irgendwelche Fotos vom gestrigen Rennen.
> 
> Wäre dankbar wenn jemand einfach den Link hier postet damit ich meine eigene Unfähigkeit kaschieren kann



Ah, du meinst von Illmensee - ich dachte, du meinst die von Furtwangen, da es dem Luttix und dem JHDVi ja weiter vorne im Thread um Fu.wa. gegangen ist. 

In Illmensee ist leider Sportograf als nicht vertreten. 
Vermutlich kommen aber vom Veranstalter, oder anderen Leuten noch ein paar Fotos (vom Illmensee Race).


----------



## sven1 (19. September 2021)

Ich schätze, dass es in den nächsten Tagen noch Bilder von Illmensee geben wird, unter https://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/bilder

Ein Video gibt's allerdings schon


----------



## JHDVi (19. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Hatte gestern einen rabenschwarzen Tag. Vom Start an schwere Beine und hohen Puls. Schade
Habe zwar das Feld von hinten aufgerollt aber plötzlich war niemand mehr da. Vorne die Lizenzfahrer sind wahrscheinlich so schnell davon gezogen.
Alleine macht keinen Spaß wenn man niemand hat wo man sich rankämpfen kann.
Oder jemand mit einem fährt der einen anspornt.
Da machte mir der SBM viel mehr Spaß.
Den fahr ich wieder. Den Illmenseee muss ich mir mal überlegen,- auch wenn ich die Strecke nicht so schlimm fand. Da ist der Heckengäu in Aidlingen schlimmen mit 3 Runden. Gibt übrigens auch 1 Runde


----------



## JHDVi (19. September 2021)

Fotoclub Uhldingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (19. September 2021)

sven1 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass es in den nächsten Tagen noch Bilder von Illmensee geben wird, unter https://www.sv-illmensee.de/page/bilder
> 
> Ein Video gibt's allerdings schon


Cool ich bin 2mal zusehen und der Filmer war eine Gruppe vor mir


----------



## JHDVi (20. September 2021)

Schade ein paar unscharfe dabei


----------



## cluso (20. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Laktathunter
> 
> 
> Ah, ihr macht dort einige Tage Urlaub ? Auch eine gute Idee
> ...



Die Zeiten die da vorallem auf der Langstrecke gefahren wurden finde ich echt krass..

..da waren schon Maschinen am Start...


----------



## Laktathunter (20. September 2021)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Zeiten die da vorallem auf der Langstrecke gefahren wurden finde ich echt krass..
> 
> ..da waren schon Maschinen am Start...


Ja das tat echt weh...mein Rennbericht kommt später noch online.
Ich war mit 
Runde 1 35er
Runde 2 36er
Runde 3 35er

echt zufrieden zumal es ja schon in der ersten Runde über die Wiese ging.
Die Tatsache das ich 8er in der AK bin aber knapp in den Top50 zeigt wie stark die junge Garde da war. Lokalmatador und mehrfach Sieger Daniel Gathof wurde diesmal auch "nur" achter.


----------



## JPS (20. September 2021)

@Laktathunter

Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis und immer schön, wenn man mit seiner Leistung auch selber zufrieden ist.
Die Zeiten der Schnellen sind schon ein Brett.
Und das Mädel auf Gesamtplatz 23 finde ich stark.
Allerdings bist Du damit leider auch nicht die schnellste Frau. 🤣😜😇
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (20. September 2021)

JPS schrieb:


> @Laktathunter
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis und immer schön, wenn man mit seiner Leistung auch selber zufrieden ist.
> Die Zeiten der Schnellen sind schon ein Brett.
> ...


Da ich meine Ergebnisse und er Regel auf Ultra Langdistanzen jenseits der 400km einfahren kann ich gut damit Leben wenn ein Mädel bei ner Crosscountry-kurzmarathon schneller ist als ich ☝️


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. September 2021)

Hi cluso



cluso schrieb:


> Die Zeiten die da vorallem auf der Langstrecke gefahren wurden finde ich echt krass..
> 
> ..da waren schon Maschinen am Start...



Ja, es war echt Wahnsinn.
Wie perfekt effektiv vor allem das Spitzentrio in der 3. Runde um die Rechts - und Linkskurve gefahren ist, war auch irre. Als wären sie schon 100 mal dort gefahren. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (20. September 2021)

Illmensee MTB Challenge-Nur Statist
					

Nachdem ich mich vergangenes Wochenende beim Zieleinlauf des Schwarzwald-Bikemarathons auf die Schnauze gelegt hatte, konnte ich die Tage danach noch nicht so richtig genießen. Schon beim Ausfahren nach dem Rennen merkte ich, die Schaltung funzt nicht mehr richtig und kaum zu Hause eingetroffen, gal



					www.becomeapro.one
				




Jetzt ist er online


----------



## JPS (20. September 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Da ich meine Ergebnisse und er Regel auf Ultra Langdistanzen jenseits der 400km einfahren kann ich gut damit Leben wenn ein Mädel bei ner Crosscountry-kurzmarathon schneller ist als ich ☝️


Weiß ich ja, war nur Spaß.  😇

XC-WM 2020 – Leogang - Krayer neuer Junioren-Weltmeister – Silber für Luisa Daubermann
Sie ist ja nicht unbekannt und auch nicht so langsam.

Einen schönen Rennbericht hast Du geschrieben, Danke dafür. Sag mal, machen die Innerbarends spürbar was aus?
Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (20. September 2021)

JPS schrieb:


> Weiß ich ja, war nur Spaß.  😇
> 
> XC-WM 2020 – Leogang - Krayer neuer Junioren-Weltmeister – Silber für Luisa Daubermann
> Sie ist ja nicht unbekannt und auch nicht so langsam.
> ...


Ich montiere die Inner-Barends ja deutlich weiter innen als vorgegebenen und bei Tempo ab 30kmh merkt man das tatsächlich wenn die Arme weiter zusammen sind und der Oberkörper tiefer liegt. Ich habe sie aber tatsächlich für die 24h Rennen drann um eine zusatz Grifpfosition zu haben da die Hände da immer anschwellen bzw taub werden.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. September 2021)

Hi


Ich finde es beeindruckend, dass du in der 3. Runde gleich schnell wie in der 1. warst.  
Echt super !

---------------------------
Ja, es war echt krass, dass anfangs der 3. Runde der schnellste Juniorenfahrer schon an 4. Stelle kam: 
Hätte ihn eher erst so an 10. bis 12. erwartet.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ja das tat echt weh...mein Rennbericht kommt später noch online.
> Ich war mit
> Runde 1 35er
> Runde 2 36er
> ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. September 2021)

Hi JPS

Auch extrem, wie gut der Lennart Krayer geworden ist. 
Ich habe, als er U15 Klasse gefahren ist, bei einigen Races zugeschaut, aber dass er mal so enorm gut werden würde, damit hätte ich dann doch nicht gerechnet.  
Die Dame ist auch nicht gerade langsam, jap.  

Das mit den Innenbarends finde ich auch interessant. 
Ich habe noch (runde) Außenbarends, wie man sie bis vor einigen Jahren noch hatte, nutze sie aber seit rund 2 Jahren eigentlich immer seltener. Am ehesten dann, wenn ich im Race bei Steigungen nahe 20% andere einholen und überholen möchte. Oder wenn ich mal eine >100 Km Biketour mache, als andere Haltung, was aber nicht gerade oft vorkommt. (war früher deutlich öfter).


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



JPS schrieb:


> Weiß ich ja, war nur Spaß.  😇
> 
> XC-WM 2020 – Leogang - Krayer neuer Junioren-Weltmeister – Silber für Luisa Daubermann
> Sie ist ja nicht unbekannt und auch nicht so langsam.
> ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. September 2021)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich montiere die Inner-Barends ja deutlich weiter innen als vorgegebenen und bei Tempo ab 30kmh merkt man das tatsächlich wenn die Arme weiter zusammen sind und der Oberkörper tiefer liegt.



Das klingt wirklich gut. Wie ist deine Lenkerbreite ? 
Und wie weit sind die Innenbarends bei deiner Montageart voneinander entfernt ? 
Regulär werden sie vermutlich jeweils direkt an der Innenkante der Normalgriffgummis montiert, oder ?



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich habe sie aber tatsächlich für die 24h Rennen drann um eine zusatz Grifpfosition zu haben da die Hände da immer anschwellen bzw taub werden.



Ja, ich kann mir ein 24 Std. Race eh nur sehr schwer vorstellen. Ich verstehe sehr gut, dass man da andere Griffpositionen haben sollte um zumindest minimal entspannen zu können. 
Also in 2020 habe ich nur bis zu knapp 7 Std. Touren gemacht, und da wurde es zum einen von der Sitzposition, und zum anderen von der Oberarmaußenseite her etwas heikel, bzw. anstrengend. Gut es war auch in einer beruflich fordernden Zeit (körperlicher Beruf), könnte auch noch teils daran gelegen haben..

PS: Einen coolen Bericht hast du geschrieben - vieles habe ich ganz ähnlich, oder teilweise sogar ganz genauso empfunden.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (21. September 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Laktathunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Je nach Bike habe ich Lenkerbreiten von 720-760mm. Ich montiere die Inner-Barends nicht zwischen Griff und Bremse sondern dann individuell weiter innen auf Schulterbreite. Ihr solltet aber zwingend darauf achten ob eure Lenker für eine "Klemung" in diesem Bereich taugen. Ich habe 2 Fotos eingefügt wo man die Montage bzw. Haltung erkennen kann. Sind aber 2 unterschiedlich Bikes.


----------



## LuttiX (23. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Da ist der Heckengäu in Aidlingen schlimmen mit 3 Runden. Gibt übrigens auch 1 Runde


Heckengäu hat mir 2018 überhaupt überhaupt nicht gefallen (1 Runde). Alleine die Orga und das "Drumherum" sehr "ausbaufähig". Strecke so la la. Muss ich mir nicht mehr antun. So unterscheiden sich halt die Geschmäcker.

Illmensee war wie immer richtig toll. Kaiserwetter, tolle Orga trotz Corona und ne wunderbare Strecke. Und ja, die Strecke ist fies  Den Saubuckel 2 bin ich wieder zu langsam angegangen... wenn man noch Luft hat mit anderen Spässle zu machen, stimmt was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (23. September 2021)

Ich fahr Illmensee noch 1x um eine bessere Zeit rauszuholen.  Ich exportiere gerade die 360° nach mp4, Die meiste Zeit fahre ich alleine  weil die Lizenzfahrer alle schon weg waren und hinten alle überholt waren.
Nur bei Ende der 2 und 3. Runde lutschten die Damen in meinem Rückenwind,- sodaß ich diese vorbei lies um sie dann später abzuhängen. Auch die spätere 5. bei den Damen  konnte ich so noch 500m vor dem Ziel abhängen.  Alleine fahren ist so demotivierend!

Muss sagen Furtwangen gefällt mir besser und liegt mir auch mehr. Da war ich nur am Überholen im Video.


----------



## LuttiX (24. September 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Nur bei Ende der 2 und 3. Runde lutschten die Damen in meinem Rückenwind,- sodaß ich diese vorbei lies um sie dann später abzuhängen. Auch die spätere 5. bei den Damen  konnte ich so noch 500m vor dem Ziel abhängen.


 
Aaah haaa...  Wie ich die "Rechtfertigungen" nach den Rennen liebe... aaaach schön...


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Oktober 2021)

Ist wer Heubach und /oder Münsinge am Start? Ich reise heute an.


----------



## JHDVi (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre die 43 km um 9:30   Wetter wird ja nicht so gut, aber besser es regnet nicht!

Illmensee ist Online  vielleicht bist Du zu sehen und andere auch ich habe den Start der 1. Gruppe drauf.
Einfach bei YT vorbeischauen Johannes Hohmann


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2021)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ist wer Heubach und /oder Münsinge am Start? Ich reise heute an.



Ich fahre nur in Münsingen mit - und ich reise morgen an, bzw. übernachte in rund 20 Km Entfernung von dort, und bin ab ca. 8 Uhr morgens beim Startbereich unterwegs. 

In Münsingen gabs keine freien Unterkünfte mehr. 

Fährst du morgen in Heubach mit ? Oder auch "nur" in Münsingen ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JHDVi (2. Oktober 2021)

soll morgen trocken bleiben.

Habt Ihr Euch beim Start des 1. Rennen gesehen im Video?
Darfs ja leider nicht verlinken
Bis morgen. Ihr könnt mich ansprechen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Oktober 2021)

JHDVi schrieb:


> soll morgen trocken bleiben.
> 
> Habt Ihr Euch beim Start des 1. Rennen gesehen im Video?
> Darfs ja leider nicht verlinken
> Bis morgen. Ihr könnt mich ansprechen.



Hi

Sorry, möchte jetzt gleich losfahren, hoffe ich sehe dich morgen. 

Grüße


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Oktober 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Laktathunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin heute in Heubach gestartet und jetzt in Münsingen


----------



## LuttiX (18. Juli 2022)

Am 17.09.22 ist es wieder soweit 

Weitere Infos auf der Seite www.sv-illmensee.de oder direkt anmelden via Abavent. 

Man sieht sich


----------

